# The Color Pink.



## V-te (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok,
I tend to have a lot of things pink (braces, binder, sticker) and there are many people that say guys shouldn't like the color pink. 
I like black too, but I find pink as a rebel color, because not a lot of wanna-be gangster guys who think they're all bad would wear or use anything pink. 

Why are colors associated with gender?
Blue=boys
Pink= girls
???

Honestly, I'd feel better in a society that accepts individuality. Am I the only pink guy here? Do you do something that other people say your gender shouldn't be doing?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 7, 2009)

im also a pink guy!!

though i don't have a lot of color choices  you should appreciate that you could choose to like pink


----------



## V-te (Aug 7, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> im also a pink guy!!
> 
> though i don't have a lot of color choices  you should appreciate that you could choose to like pink



What do you mean by your choices are limited?


----------



## ErikJ (Aug 7, 2009)

I use fuchsia instead of red on my 2x2 and 3x3. I just ordered some for the rest of my cubes the other day. it's not exactly pink but it's close.


----------



## royzabeast (Aug 7, 2009)

V-te said:


> Honestly, I'd feel better in a society that accepts individuality.



I feel like society has been generally accepting of individuals. Especially now, you always see guys with purple sweaters, shirts, shoes, etc. To a lesser degree, pink is also on guys clothing.


----------



## V-te (Aug 7, 2009)

royzabeast said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, I'd feel better in a society that accepts individuality.
> ...



True, but (at least where I live) there's always so many people that follow the crowd, They forgot what it's like to be human. To be their own person.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 7, 2009)

V-te said:


> Am I the only pink guy here?


nope, *cough* Brendon Hemsley *cough*


----------



## Gurplex (Aug 7, 2009)

Brennn here!
Pinks my favorite color 

cherry blossom pink to be exact. i write everything in pink, with pink pens from staples and all of my cubes (3x3 - 7x7) have pink instead of orange. I WIN. ahahha =P

<------- pinkkkkkkkkk


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 7, 2009)

i saw a shirt once that was all pink and it said "REAL men wear pink", and the guy wearing it was a huge buff dude, so no one could ever object to his shirt. haha


----------



## V-te (Aug 7, 2009)

I've seen that shirt. I guess the people at my high school are immature then. =P


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 7, 2009)

pink guy here.....i bought the pink type c diy just bcoz of the colour pink!haha


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 7, 2009)

stevethecuber said:


> pink guy here.....i bought the pink type c diy just bcoz of the colour pink!haha



hey me too!!

but i bought it cuz it's cheaper


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 7, 2009)

Pink Type-F <- my back up cube

I wear pink shirts. I have several pink notebooks and stuff.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 7, 2009)

I think favorite colors are kind of weird. I don't have one but I like all colors.


----------



## enigmahack (Aug 7, 2009)

I prefer purple, but I have a friend that wears very professional business looking pink shirts - it's pretty interesting how good it looks though. 

Interesting topic!


----------



## qqwref (Aug 7, 2009)

My favorite color is blue, but it has nothing to do with the gender connotations. My mom's favorite color is the same thing 

Incidentally, did you guys know that the colors used to be reversed from what's common now?
"There has been a great diversity of opinion on the subject, but the generally accepted rule is pink for the boy and blue for the girl. The reason is that pink being a more decided and stronger color is more suitable for the boy, while blue, which is more delicate and dainty, is prettier for the girl." [Ladies Home Journal, June, 1918]
I think the reasoning is something along the lines that pink is a less strong form of red (which has always been associated with power and violence and so on), whereas blue is the color of the calm sky. If you think about it, that actually makes more sense than the current practice...


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 7, 2009)

It's all just society's influence on us. The fact that you like pink simply means that you don't conform well, or that you are liking it on purpose to be different - which would be stupid. It doesn't make you gay to like the color, it's just many gay people will pick feminine colors to compensate for their penis.


----------



## Rama (Aug 7, 2009)

Orange is my favourite.


----------



## eamsch (Aug 7, 2009)

my favorite color is red, but i like pink too! liking pink is not bad!


----------



## qqwref (Aug 7, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> It doesn't make you gay to like the color, it's just many gay people will pick feminine colors to compensate for their penis.



...what?


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 7, 2009)

qqwref said:


> mr.onehanded said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't make you gay to like the color, it's just many gay people will pick feminine colors to compensate for their penis.
> ...



Agreed. What?


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 7, 2009)

PINK RULES!!!!!(along with green)


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 7, 2009)

eamsch said:


> my favorite color is red, but i like pink too! liking pink is not bad!



+1 *RED* ftw!!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 7, 2009)

Blue is pretty. Lol.


----------



## joey (Aug 7, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> It doesn't make you gay to like the color, it's just many gay people will pick feminine colors to compensate for their penis.


Please explain.


----------



## Hakan (Aug 7, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> It doesn't make you gay to like the color, it's just many gay people will pick feminine colors to compensate for their penis.



..... What?


----------



## ardi4nto (Aug 7, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> It doesn't make you gay to like the color, it's just many gay people will pick feminine colors to compensate for their penis.



agree with those comments above..
What...? :fp


----------



## babyle (Aug 7, 2009)

Some women like a man in pink. Quoted from a girl in my group project o.o


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 7, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> The fact that you like pink simply means that you don't conform well,



LOLOLOLOLOLOL (generated from the mega-scrambler)


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 7, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> It doesn't make you gay to like the color, it's just many gay people will pick feminine colors to compensate for their penis.



.....what?


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 14, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> mr.onehanded said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't make you gay to like the color, it's just many gay people will pick feminine colors to compensate for their penis.
> ...



Ha, what I meant was that because they are gay, instead of acting normal they will stereotypically become overly feminine because they are insecure with being a guy, which is supposed the dominate end of the relationship. So they will talk and dress girly to make themselves feel more feminine, which is in a way compensating for their physical apearance... At least that's my take on it.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 16, 2009)

It would be wise not to make stupid generalizations around here. Stereotypes are not true as often as you might think.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 16, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > mr.onehanded said:
> ...



You have not met many homosexual individuals in your life have you? I know plenty of people who are gay, and the LAST thing they are is INSECURE about their sex. there are those on the extreme end, that feels this way, but like qqwref says it would be wise not to make such generalizations.


----------



## Erik (Aug 16, 2009)

'It takes a real man to wear pink' but still I don't wear it 
Dunno why, not because it'd be girly. I just don't like it that much.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 16, 2009)

I associate pink with blood mixed with fat. Purple with eggplants and grapes sprayed with insecticides that make your tongue itch. It makes my tongue itch right now just thinking about it. Some childhood, eh? When I'm painting, I like all colors. When I'm cubing, I like white, black, blue, and yellow (pure and bright) for good recognition.
When I'm in a serious mood and wants to actually get something done, I only used black/white, not even grays.



qqwref said:


> mr.onehanded said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't make you gay to like the color, it's just many gay people will pick feminine colors to compensate for their penis.
> ...


Hmm... Freud only has one hand? Wait, this isn't quite even Freudian. Unless by 'compensate' you mean 'cancel out'.



qqwref said:


> The reason is that pink being a more decided and stronger color is more suitable for the boy, while blue, which is more delicate and dainty, is prettier for the girl."


Guess I really am too old. I even find pink more violent than red. Pink is the brutal, messy kind of violence; red is the painless and quick kind. I think nowadays people associate pink more with flowers.


----------



## Mastersonian (Aug 16, 2009)

My seventh and eighth grade teacher married her husband because he wore a pink shirt on their first date.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 28, 2009)

slight bump

light Pink polo
kahki shorts that go below the knee (and slighlty sagging)

white forces

thats the only outfit id ever wear pink in


----------



## Konsta (Sep 28, 2009)

I wear a pink skin.  But I don't feel like a 'real man'.
I feel like a human being, not man or woman.
And yes, one type of pink is one of my favorite colors, like in Rhodostethia rosea's stomach feathers.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 28, 2009)

Was this thread created in order for me to post these pictures?

The Disney pj's were bought in Disneyland and were worn during the competition in Paris. Ron was actually disappointed about the pants because according to him the pj's were long enough to qualify as a dress under the WCA rules. As far as I know, no pictures exist of me wearing only that "dress" during the competition.


In honor of that Charlie made everyone a blue shirt for UK Masters. Mine just happened to be a "slightly" different color blue. As you can clearly see that attracts women of all ages.


----------

